# Wie habt eure/n Freund/in kennen gelernt?



## Kartonics (19. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

mich würde es interessieren woher ihr eure Freund/in kennt.

Ich hoffe mal ihr findet das Thema nicht so aufdringlich...


Ich würde ja gerne anfangen aber leider habe und hatte ich noch nie eine


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (19. November 2010)

Bin gewaffnet mit einem Prügel und Sack auf die Straße.  Hab die Frau meiner Wahl den Prügel übern Kopf gezogen und schnell rein in den Sack. Danach in meine Höhle geschleppt seit dem gehört sie mir!


----------



## RedShirt (19. November 2010)

*scratch*

also was bei mir bisher geklappt hat:

* zettel aufs auto mit einem netten spruch+telefonnummer
* ansprechen am selben tisch (kneipe)
* icq anschreiben (die dame hab ich sehr <3)
* chatroom flirten
* freundin der freundin kennengelernt 

Das einzige, wo garnix rumkam, waren lustigerweise Singlebörsen. =)
Da war der Supermarkt erfolgreicher.


----------



## tempörum (19. November 2010)

bei mir wars der Swingerclub


----------



## dragon1 (19. November 2010)

Ihr Bruder ist ein guter Freund von mir, war dann mal bei ihm zu besuch -> kennengelernt^^


----------



## Deanne (19. November 2010)

Mückenklebeband um die Brüste und rein in die nächste Kneipe. Irgendeiner bleibt immer kleben.

Ne, mal im Ernst: ist doch eigentlich immer das gleiche. Über Freunde, in Clubs, Internet und so weiter. Wobei ich Internetbekanntschaften sehr kritisch betrachte. Man lässt sich schnell auf jemanden ein, ohne ihn wirklich zu kennen. Profilfoto und Lieblingsfilme sagen halt nicht wirklich viel über den Charakter einer Person aus.


----------



## Landerson (19. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr Bruder ist ein guter Freund von mir, war dann mal bei ihm zu besuch -> kennengelernt^^



Da musst du aber aufpassen beim eventuellen Schluss machen.


Meine jetzige Ehefrau kam nach Deutschland zu Besuch zu Freunden. Die waren auch meine Freunde, so hat man sich kennengelernt. Nach dem Uralub haben wir einfach daran geglaubt und jetzt sind wir seit fast 3 Jahren verheiratet  

@Sam_Fischer und temporum
Gratz zu +1 im Counter


----------



## tempörum (19. November 2010)

vielleicht war es ja wirklich so?


----------



## Potpotom (19. November 2010)

Meine Frau hat mich, volltrunken wie ich war, beim Fallen aufgefangen und nach Hause gefahren... 2 Wochen später rief sie an und erzählte mir den ganzen Salat.

Nuja, 6 Jahre später haben wir geheiratet.


----------



## Erz1 (19. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wobei ich Internetbekanntschaften sehr kritisch betrachte. Man lässt sich schnell auf jemanden ein, ohne ihn wirklich zu kennen. Profilfoto und Lieblingsfilme sagen halt nicht wirklich viel über den Charakter einer Person aus.



Man muss ja nicht jeder Frau oder Mädchen - egal in welchen Alter - gleich "ich liebe dich" ins Ohr brüllen. 
Aber um genau zu sein, selbiges war bei mir so.


----------



## Ellesmere (19. November 2010)

Hmm...er war der beste Freund meines Freundes ..tja, nicht nett aber so hab ich die Liebe meines Lebens kennengelernt


----------



## Deanne (19. November 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht jeder Frau oder Mädchen - egal in welchen Alter - gleich "ich liebe dich" ins Ohr brüllen.
> Aber um genau zu sein, selbiges war bei mir so.



Das stimmt natürlich. Aber ich kenne aus dem Bekanntenkreis Fälle, wo solche Bekanntschaften zu schlimmen Enttäuschungen geführt haben. 
Wenn beispielsweise zum ersten Date nicht die 17-jährige Melanie, sondern der 45-jährige Herbert kommt.


----------



## Euphemia (19. November 2010)

Hab meinen auch über einen bekannten Freund kennen gelernt. Er kannte ihn schon 3 Jahre aber hat ihn mir nie vorgestellt sonst wären wir nun wohl schon 5 Jahre zusammen . 
Eigentlich darf man das garnicht erzählen^^ aber wir waren in der selben Gilde, dank diesem bekannten Freund der mich eingeladen hat, aber erst sehr spät. Irgendwie hats schon beim ersten Satz gefunkt und so ist er ein halbes Jahr später zu mir gefahren und von da an wars um mich geschehen.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. November 2010)

Ich hab meine Freundin, mit der ich jetzt 9 Jahre zusammen bin, ganz klassisch in einer Mathevorlesung kennengelernt 
Uni FTW.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (19. November 2010)

9 Jahre ist viel . Da wirds Zeit mal nen neuen Leberkäse zu Probieren^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. November 2010)

hab n kumpel auf ner demo getroffen. seine freundin war auch dabei.
inzwischen ist sie nicht mehr seine, sondern meine freundin. höhö :-D


----------



## Dracun (19. November 2010)

Da ich keine Lust hab den ganzen Schmu noch mal aufzuschreiben 

http://my.buffed.de/user/209734/blog/view/1971303508


----------



## iggeblackmoore (19. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mich, volltrunken wie ich war, beim Fallen aufgefangen und nach Hause gefahren... 2 Wochen später rief sie an und erzählte mir den ganzen Salat.
> 
> Nuja, 6 Jahre später haben wir geheiratet.



Das gefällt mir. =)

Ich war in der Disco und am nächsten Tag schrieb mich die Schwester von der Freundin eines Kollegen an und hat gesagt, dass sie es schön fand, wie ich sie massiert habe.
Konnte mich zwar nicht mehr erinnern, aber ich hab einfach mitgespielt und jetzt sind wir 1 1/2 Jahre zusammen.


----------



## Deanne (19. November 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab n kumpel auf ner demo getroffen. seine freundin war auch dabei.
> inzwischen ist sie nicht mehr seine, sondern meine freundin. höhö :-D



Scheinbar ist sowas für Männer kein Problem. Die Freunde bzw. Ex-Freunde meiner Freundinnen wären für mich tabu. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Gefühle, Beziehungen und solche Dinge viel intensiver miteinander besprechen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2010)

Auf der Strasse.^^
Ps: Nein nicht das was ihr denken mögt.


----------



## Dracun (19. November 2010)

Ne ne .. ich hab damals sogar mich für meinen Kumpel entschieden statt fürs Mädel .. denn Bruder geht vor Luder
Story:
Mein bester Kumpel & ich waren in ein und dasselbe Mädel verliebt und wir haben beide heftigst um sie gebuhlt. UNsere Freundschaft echt drunter gelitten und da wurde mir dann einfach klar .. mensch Frauen triffste wie Sand am Meer, aber en Freund fürs Leben net. Und nun ja i hab dann zu ihm gesagt Nimm du sie, unsere Freundschaft ist mir wichtiger als jedes Mädel.

Und heute sind wir immer noch die besten Freunden (kennen uns ja nun schon seit 24 Jahren  ) und er war grad mal en Monat mit dem Mädel zusammen, weil sie ne falsche Schlange war.

Also auch wir Männer haben bei so was in der Regel Hemmungen .. denn wie oben erwähnt

Bruder geht vor Luder xD


----------



## Erz1 (19. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Aber ich kenne aus dem Bekanntenkreis Fälle, wo solche Bekanntschaften zu schlimmen Enttäuschungen geführt haben.
> Wenn beispielsweise zum ersten Date nicht die 17-jährige Melanie, sondern der 45-jährige Herbert kommt.



Das stimmt natürlich, man darf auch nicht zu gutgläubig sein. Will mich auch nicht positiv gegenüber sowas stellen, aber dennoch muss es halt nicht immer schlimm sein. 
Und zum Thema "Freunde für Mädels hergeben", 
Dracun hat Recht, Bruder geht vor Luder!


----------



## Carcharoth (19. November 2010)

Ich hab den ganzen Offtopicmüll mal entfernt.


Und seid froh, dass der Thread noch offen ist... wär einfacher gewesen.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2010)

Kann eine Freundin mit meinem Lebensstil nach aktuellem Stand nicht vereinbaren.
Braucht zuviel Zeit und Geld und stört mich in meinem egoistischen Way of Life. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2010)

Meine bisherige "große Liebe" hatte ich im Sandkasten gefunden.^^
Später waren wir ab der 1. Klasse in derselben Klasse.
Dann war nach der 2. Klasse "Trennung" angesagt .... 
Ich ging auf eine andere Schule und sie ging zurück in ihre Heimat.

.... lange Pause.

1000 Kilometer trennten uns.

Als ich 16 war und aus der Lehre eines Tages nach Hause kam, hatte ich Besuch.
Es war mein "Sandkastenfund" - und sie kam extra die 1k Kilometer, nur um mir zu sagen, daß sie mich liebt.
Das hatte getroffen und mich unwahrscheinlich imponiert. 

... nach 5 Jahren platze der Traum, wie eine Seifenblase -
... und ich weiß bis heute nicht warum ...

 ...

greetz


----------



## Dabow (20. November 2010)

mit meinem besten Kumpel auf ner Apres Ski Party gewesen  dort hab ich Sie kennengelernt.

Heute sind es knapp 4 Jahre, die wir zusammen sind


----------



## Noxiel (20. November 2010)

Freundin kennen gelernt in München auf'm MAWE.

Freundin geheiratet letzten August.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das hatte getroffen und *mich* unwahrscheinlich imponiert.



...und *mir *unwarscheinlich imponiert. *klugscheiß* 




Grushdak schrieb:


> ... nach 5 Jahren platze der Traum, wie eine Seifenblase -
> ... und ich weiß bis heute nicht warum ...
> 
> ...
> ...



Das ist mir auch schon einmal passiert, aber die Beziehung hat keine 5 Jahre gedauert. ^^


----------



## nemø (20. November 2010)

Garnicht.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. November 2010)

Im Bus auf dem Weg zur Schule.

Ich Liebe die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. November 2010)

Das mag sich unglaublich bescheuert und nerdig anhören aber ich hab meine erste Freundin tatsächlich in WoW kennen gelernt 
Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht wirklich lange angefangen, lief also ziemlich verloren mit meinem 40er Hunter durch Tanaris und beschloss einfach mal die vorbeireitende 70er Blutelf-Priesterin um Hilfe zu bitten.
Wir ham ein ganz nettes Gespräch geführt und haben den nächsten Tag wieder zusammen gespielt, und merkten dabei das wir nur knapp 7km voneinander entfernt wohnten und beschlossen und in einer Disse zu treffen die knapp auf der Hälfte des Weges lag. Und da hat es dann gefunkt.
Auseinander gegangen ist das Ganze dann leider weil sie nach Frankreich gezogen ist um zu studieren und da ich nicht annähernd mit der Schule fertig war, konnte ich leider auch nicht mit (sie war 3 Jahre älter als ich)
Ich hab zwar noch Kontakt über WoW mit ihr aber ich muss ehrlich sagen ich trauer der Sache immernoch nach.
Auch einer der Gründe warum es mit der nachfolgenden Freundin nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist sowas für Männer kein Problem. Die Freunde bzw. Ex-Freunde meiner Freundinnen wären für mich tabu. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Gefühle, Beziehungen und solche Dinge viel intensiver miteinander besprechen.


Och komm ich kenn da Mädels, die schieben sich regelmässig ihre Freunde zu. Gab da bei uns früher sogar 2 Mädels, bei denen hat man gesagt "Landest Du bei einer, kriegst Du auch die andere."


Bei mir wars so: Ich hab tanzen gelernt weils mir Spass macht und um damit Mädels zu beeindrucken. Mein Mädel war sehr beeindruckt  --> Ziel erreicht  


Edit: Ich halte auch gar nichts von Internetbekanntschaften, aber seitdem 2 Leutchens einer ehemaligen Gilde von mir von nem BROWSERGAME geheiratet und ein Kind produziert haben (also die zwei haben sich im Browsergame kennengelernt...), ist für mich alles möglich ^^


----------



## Luminesce (20. November 2010)

Manche Storys hören sich echt schön an...

Meine bisherigen Beziehungen sind alle daran gescheitert, dass ich zu wenig zeit für meine Ex-Freunde hatte.
Kann es mir aber auch nicht vorstellen eines meiner Hobby (u.a. WoW) wegen einer Beziehung einzuschränken...

womöglich bin ich auch noch zu egoistisch für eine Beziehung, oder ich muss mich mal wirklich verlieben


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> oder ich muss mich mal wirklich verlieben



könnte inner Beziehung ganz nützlich sein


----------



## Elda (20. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bruder geht vor Luder xD



Bro's before Hoe's sag ich immer :>


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> könnte inner Beziehung ganz nützlich sein



ja klar sowas wie liebe führt ja auch zu ner beziehung, aber jemandem aus vollem herzen zu lieben, das kenne ich nicht ^^"


----------



## Euphemia (21. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> ja klar sowas wie liebe führt ja auch zu ner beziehung, aber jemandem aus vollem herzen zu lieben, das kenne ich nicht ^^"



Das kommt bestimmt irgendwann noch. Hat bei mir auch lange gedauert, dann aber richtig


----------



## Carcharoth (21. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> ja klar sowas wie liebe führt ja auch zu ner beziehung, aber jemandem aus vollem herzen zu lieben, das kenne ich nicht ^^"



Liebe ist nur eine Abfolge von elektro- und biochemischen Prozessen. 

Und wissenschaftlich betrachtet hats dieselben Symptome wie fast jede Geisteskrankheit. =)


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Liebe ist nur eine Abfolge von elektro- und biochemischen Prozessen.
> 
> Und wissenschaftlich betrachtet hats dieselben Symptome wie fast jede Geisteskrankheit. =)



Liebe mal richtig unromantisch erklärt, sehr schön !


----------



## schneemaus (21. November 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Liebe ist nur eine Abfolge von elektro- und biochemischen Prozessen.
> 
> Und wissenschaftlich betrachtet hats dieselben Symptome wie fast jede Geisteskrankheit. =)



Eckart von Hirschhausen hat das mal sehr schön erklärt:

"An einem Tag hat man so ein komisches Bauchgefühl und denkt - Hui, ich bin so verliebt! Ein paar Monate später, das selbe Gefühl, der Gedanke: Nie wieder Fischbrötchen!"

Oder auch:

"Liebe geht ja bekanntlich durch den Magen... Aber was passiert mit der Liebe, wenn sie durch den Magen durch ist?"

Dafür muss man keinerlei medizinische Fachkenntnisse haben


----------



## sympathisant (21. November 2010)

wollte auto verkaufen. annonciert. sie hat sich gemeldet. probefahrt gemacht. rumgeknutscht. 6 wochen später geheiratet. inzwischen im 8. glücklichen jahr.


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wollte auto verkaufen. annonciert. sie hat sich gemeldet. probefahrt gemacht. rumgeknutscht. 6 wochen später geheiratet. inzwischen im 8. glücklichen jahr.



<---- Wortlos


----------



## Vanth1 (21. November 2010)

Sie ist schon seit anfang des schuljahres (12.klasse) bei uns.
Hatte nie wirklich was zu tun gehabt mit ihr bis dann an halloween eine mitschülerin eine party bei sich geschmissen hatte,übrigens war die party .......bescheiden^^,naja zurück im text:
Kam in die stube rein setzte mich hin und wartete auf einen freund.
Aufeinmal rief sie zu mir rüber und sagte ich solle mich doch zu ihr und ihrer freundin setzen.
Wir kamen ins gespräch tanzten sie umarmte mich dauernd.Bis wir dann entschieden,mein kumpel,das mädchen ihre freundin und ich die halloween party zu verlassen und in einen club zu gehen.
Dort hatten wir beide unsere spaß gehabt .Kamen uns auch näher.

So hab ich sie kennengelernt.
In der schule waren wir dann öfters zusammen und haben uns unter der woche so oft wie möglich getroffen. (in der oberstufe gehen die stundenpläne manchmal bis 19 uhr).
Und jetzt sind wir zusammen.
Ist jetzt nicht so lang her,also dementsprechend noch im start.
Muss alles noch langsam aussem "arsch kommen".

Wäre dann auch meine erste richtige freundin.
Ist halt so das die zuneigung von mri kommt bzw ich der bin der sich eigentlich meldet.
Aber mir haben meine besten freunde gesagt,die schon mehr erfahrung haben, ich solle mich einfach gedulden,kommt noch alles.

Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich mit ihr zufrieden 

Und ausgerechnet an halloween haha 


edit:allerdings hat das seine negativen aspekte:nehmen wir mal an es endet irgendwann noch in der schulzeit,d.h. ich müsste sie jeden tag sehen und dazu eventuell noch wissen das sie mit anderen männern anfängt.
Das wäre nicht sehr praktisch ^^

Aber immer schön positiv denken


----------



## NablaQuabla (21. November 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> edit:allerdings hat das seine negativen aspekte:nehmen wir mal an es endet irgendwann noch in der schulzeit,d.h. ich müsste sie jeden tag sehen und dazu eventuell noch wissen das sie mit anderen männern anfängt.
> Das wäre nicht sehr praktisch ^^
> 
> Aber immer schön positiv denken



Das kommt immer darauf an, wie die Beziehung zuende geht. Wer schießt wen ab oder trennt man sich gar, weil man gemerkt hat, dass man einfach nicht zusammenpasst? Insofern mach dir da mal nicht all zu viele Gedanken. Ich finde es eh sinnfrei sich dauernd Gedanken darüber zu machen wie es weitergeht, wenn man sich trennt. Irgendwie die falsche Einstellung, oder?

Zu mir:

Erster Uni-Tag. Neue Stadt, niemand den man kennt... Ich komm auf den Campus und hab keinen Plan, wo dieser verdammte Hörsaal ist. Kommt mir ein hübsches Mädl entgegen und wir fragen uns fast zeitgleich nach eben jenem Hörsaal. Stellt sich doch heraus, dass wir das selbe studieren. Dann 2 Jahre Freundschaft. Dann ein filmreifes halbes Jahr hin und her *Ich werde Millionen mit der Story machen harharhar* Und am Ende steht die glücklichste Beziehung die man sich wünschen kann.
Ich muss der Uni heute noch dankbar dafür sein =)


----------



## Pymonte (21. November 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Liebe ist nur eine Abfolge von elektro- und biochemischen Prozessen.
> 
> Und wissenschaftlich betrachtet hats dieselben Symptome wie fast jede Geisteskrankheit. =)



Spontane Verblödung ist doch keine Geisteskrankheit ^^

Bevors kommt: Nein, ich war noch nie verliebt  Sicher aus gutem Grund


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2010)

NablaQuabla schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an, wie die Beziehung zuende geht. Wer schießt wen ab oder trennt man sich gar, weil man gemerkt hat, dass man einfach nicht zusammenpasst?


Muarr, das erinnert mich an die ... wie soll ich sagen ... unglaublichste Trennung, die ich je miterlebt habe. Wir hatten früher zu Schulzeiten so ein Traumpaar in unsrer Klasse. Die zwei haben perfekt zusammen gepasst und waren auch ein paar Jahre zusammen. Irgendwann kommt er so zu mir und meint "Hey, irgendwie hab ich keine Gefühle mehr für meine Freundin. Sie ist eigentlich nur noch wie ein Kumpel für mich." Dann ging er zu ihr hin und meinte:
Er: "Hast Du nicht auch irgendwie das Gefühl, bei uns sei die Luft raus?"
Sie: "Ja, geht mir auch so, am besten trennen wir uns."
Er: "Ok."
Sie: "Ok."

Und dann war schluss mit den beiden o_O Und das war nicht mal gespielt, das war echt so...bin bis heute immer wieder baff, wenn ich dran denke ^^


----------



## Alcest (22. November 2010)

Also ich hab meine Freundin betrunken im Wald kennengelernt ;D

Ist kein Witz, damals ist man noch in den Wald gefahren um zu saufen ;D

Jetzt sind es schon 7,5 Jahre ..to be continued


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Habe SIE bei einem Lehrgang in der Ausbildungszeit kennengelernt und bin dann vom schönen Bayern nach NRW gezogen...wie konnte ich das nur tun ?? zu den Preußen ziehen ???


----------



## Braamséry (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist sowas für Männer kein Problem. Die Freunde bzw. Ex-Freunde meiner Freundinnen wären für mich tabu. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Gefühle, Beziehungen und solche Dinge viel intensiver miteinander besprechen.



Es kommt immer drauf an.
Wenn ein Kumpel dem andern die Freundin ausspannt, wie ist eig egal, ist auch erstmal sense. Zwei meiner Freunde hatten diese Situation einmal. Die haben ein paar Wochen nicht miteinander geredet. Was für mich recht nervend war. 
Inner Schule ging einer wenn der andere kam, auch mittem im gespräch...
Nach ein paar wochen haben die sich aber vertragen, zum glück.

Man muss aber sagen, dass es immer auf die beziehung ankommt. Ich kenne es manchmal so, dass man zwar sagt, dass der abend schön war, aber davon eben auch die lustigen sachen erwähnt, also sich auch nen spaß drauß macht bis zu nem gewissen grad. Man übertreibt eig nicht, aber ich denke nicht, dass Frauen über sowas dann spontan reden^^


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Ich sehe das so:

Wenn eine meiner Freundinnen sich von ihrem Freund trennt, erzählt sie mir davon. Natürlich erfahre ich auch, woran es lag. Oft wurden sie betrogen, schlecht behandelt und in einem Fall sogar geschlagen und eingesperrt. Bei mir entwickelt sich dann eine gewisse Wut, denn ich schätze es nicht besonders, wenn man mit meinen Freundinnen schlecht umgeht. Und warum sollte ich mich mit solch einem Typen einlassen? Wer zu meinen Mädels nicht gut war, wird es auch zu mir nicht sein. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass viele Menschen noch lange unter solchen Erfahrungen leiden und es nicht schön ist, die beste Freundin dann mit dem Ex zu sehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. November 2010)

Beim Poker.

.. nein, nicht beim Strip-Poker. Obwohl ich das bestimmt gerne gesehen hätte... aber für die Beziehung wäre es nicht förderlich gewesen. 

Naja, wir waren beide auf einer Party von einer gemeinsamen Freundin eingeladen und hatten beide keine Lust, sind aber doch hin. Da hab ich sie kennengelernt und ihr Poker beigebracht. Und dann hat sie mich total abgezogen.  Mittlerweile sind es drei Jahre, 4 Monate, 19 Tage und etwa 18 Stunden. Und sie ist 14 Monate älter als ich. Passt aber. Hochzeit folgt dann in fünf Jahren circa. Wenn ich das Studium fertig hab...


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn eine meiner Freundinnen sich von ihrem Freund trennt, erzählt sie mir davon. Natürlich erfahre ich auch, woran es lag. Oft wurden sie betrogen, schlecht behandelt und in einem Fall sogar geschlagen und eingesperrt. Bei mir entwickelt sich dann eine gewisse Wut, denn ich schätze es nicht besonders, wenn man mit meinen Freundinnen schlecht umgeht. Und warum sollte ich mich mit solch einem Typen einlassen? Wer zu meinen Mädels nicht gut war, wird es auch zu mir nicht sein. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass viele Menschen noch lange unter solchen Erfahrungen leiden und es nicht schön ist, die beste Freundin dann mit dem Ex zu sehen.


Ich hab diverse Paare gekannt, da hat sie ihn betrogen und nicht umgekehrt. Im Schnitt kenne ich wohl etwa gleich viele Paare in denen er sie betrogen hat, wie Paare in denen sie ihn betrogen hat.
Zudem gibts auch Paare, die sich einfach nur trennen, weils nicht mehr zwischen ihnen knistert und beide zu faul sind, sich weiter um die Beziehung zu bemühen.
Was man von Frauen auch oft hört (ein Argument, das Mann gar nicht nachvollziehen kann) ist auch, dass sie zwar behauptet, er sei der Mann mit dem sie das Leben verbringen will, aber halt noch nicht jetzt, sondern erst in ein paar Jahren. Sowas hab ich aus dem Mund eines Mannes noch nie gehört. Ich finde solche Aussagen auch völlig lächerlich.

Und die Mädels, die Typen weiterreichen, die sind mit den Jungs nicht zusammen, weil sie sie lieben, sondern weil sie auf sie stehen. Wenn sie dann genug von dem Körper des Typen haben und sich nach nem andern umschauen wollen, reichen sie ihn weiter.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab diverse Paare gekannt, da hat sie ihn betrogen und nicht umgekehrt. Im Schnitt kenne ich wohl etwa gleich viele Paare in denen er sie betrogen hat, wie Paare in denen sie ihn betrogen hat.



Nein, nein, ich wollte hier gar keine These darüber aufstellen, ob Mann oder Frau häufiger untreu ist, sondern einfach nur erläutern, warum die Ex-Partner meiner Freundinnen für mich kein Thema sind, da einige diese Ansicht ja scheinbar wenig verstehen können.

Ich kann halt nur meine Sichtweise als Frau beschreiben, da die Freundinnen meiner Kumpels für mich als Partnerinnen eher uninteressant sind. Und ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass Frauen keine schlimmen Dinge tun, aber wiegesagt: es ist einfach etwas, was für mich immer tabu war und es auch immer bleiben wird. 
Viele meiner Freundinnen leiden noch lange unter manchen Trennungen und selbst wenn ich die jeweiligen Typen super finden würde, ich würde aus Rücksicht nichts mit ihnen anfangen. Wie das bei meinen Kumpels ist, weiß ich nicht, die reden über sowas nicht gerne. Wäre ich bisexuell, wären natürlich auch die Verflossenen meiner Kumpels keine Option für mich. 

Ich kann mich nicht in die Köpfe der Männer versetzen, aber ich kenne viele Frauen, die sehr emotional mit Beziehungen umgehen und auf Erinnerungen sehr empfindlich reagieren. Vielleicht steigern sie sich zu sehr rein oder erwarten zu viel. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie ich es finden würde, wenn eine meiner Freundin etwas mit meinem Ex anfängt. Besonders bei Personen, die verlassen wurden, ist sowas sicherlich keine schöne Erfahrung. Für ist es einfach selbstverständlich, dass jemand, der meine Freunde verletzt, für mich kein potentieller Partner mehr ist. Es bleibt immer ein komischer Nachgeschmack. 

Und ich habe bisher in meinem Bekanntenkreis noch keine Trennung erlebt, die nicht ohne Tränen oder böses Blut über die Bühne gegangen ist. 
Meine Freunde und Bekannten sind 22 - 24, vielleicht fehlt ihnen einfach noch die Reife und Lebenserfahrung, um in gegenseitigem Respekt auseinander zu gehen.

Die Aussage von wegen "nicht jetzt, aber irgendwann.." kenne ich übrigens auch von Männern. Geht dann in die Richtung "Du bist meine Traumfrau, ich hätte gerne Kinder mit dir, aber zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt. Momentan will ich mich nicht fester binden." Beide Geschlechter haben ihre Spezialitäten, wenn es darum geht, den anderen indirekt und "schonend" loszuwerden oder auf Distanz zu halten. Man kann nicht sagen, ob Mann oder Frau da schlimmer ist.


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

bei den pfadfindern. generell sind jugendorganisationen 'nen gutes feld um jemanden mit ähnlichen interessen kennenzulernen.


----------



## Euphemia (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so:
> 
> Wenn eine meiner Freundinnen sich von ihrem Freund trennt, erzählt sie mir davon. Natürlich erfahre ich auch, woran es lag. Oft wurden sie betrogen, schlecht behandelt und in einem Fall sogar geschlagen und eingesperrt. Bei mir entwickelt sich dann eine gewisse Wut, denn ich schätze es nicht besonders, wenn man mit meinen Freundinnen schlecht umgeht. Und warum sollte ich mich mit solch einem Typen einlassen? Wer zu meinen Mädels nicht gut war, wird es auch zu mir nicht sein. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass viele Menschen noch lange unter solchen Erfahrungen leiden und es nicht schön ist, die beste Freundin dann mit dem Ex zu sehen.




Das ist ziemlich heftig und ich würde mich auch nie mit einem Mann einlassen der eine Freundin schlecht behandelt hat, geschweige denn überhaupt mit einem Ex einer Freundin. Vor allem weil der betreffende Mann sich in der nächsten Beziehung zu 99% nicht ändern wird. Ich finde aber auch dass der Ex einer Freundin oder der Schwarm tabu ist. 
Ich habe das selber durchgemacht dass meine angeblich beste Freundin mit dem Typen zusammen kam der erstens mein Exfreund war und zweitens von dem ich noch etwas wollte. War ihr anscheinend scheiss egal hauptsache sie hat das bekommen was sie wollte. Eine beste Freundin sollte sowas nicht machen, vllcht habe ich deswegen keine mehr. 

Klar man kann meistens nicht aussuchen in wen man sich verliebt aber da muss man sich einfach Grenzen setzen. Es gibt genug Fische im Meer und irgendwo wird schon der passende sein. Zum Glück hab ich meinen Fisch schon geangelt  oder ich wurde wohl eher geangelt.


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Viele meiner Freundinnen leiden noch lange unter manchen Trennungen und selbst wenn ich die jeweiligen Typen super finden würde, ich würde aus Rücksicht nichts mit ihnen anfangen.





Euphemia schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich heftig und ich würde mich auch nie mit einem Mann einlassen der eine Freundin schlecht behandelt hat, geschweige denn überhaupt mit einem Ex einer Freundin. Vor allem weil der betreffende Mann sich in der nächsten Beziehung zu 99% nicht ändern wird.


Kennt Ihr echt nur Paare, die in heftigem Streit auseinander gegangen sind und bei denen nachher immernoch Gefühle vorhanden sind?


> Ich finde aber auch dass der Ex einer Freundin oder der Schwarm tabu ist.


Ich kenne diverse Paare, die sich entweder in Freundschaft getrennt haben oder aber sich nach ner Weile wieder freundschaftlich zusammengerauft haben und obwohl sie nicht mehr zusammen sind, wunderbar miteinader (freundschaftlich) umgehn können. Ein Freund von mir hatte sich auch mit seiner Ex getrennt und etwa 2 Jahre später hat sich zwischen ihr und mir ein Bisschen was entwickelt. Also hab ich ihn schlicht und einfach gefragt, obs für ihn ok wäre, wenn ich mit ihr etwas anfangen würde. Er war einverstanden, also war das kein Problem für mich. Unter Freunden kann man (wie ich finde) problemlos über eine solche Situation sprechen und ich denke die Wenigsten hätten was dagegen, dass da dann was zustande kommt, es sei denn, es ist halt wirklich erst ne Woche her oder so, dass die sich getrennt haben. Ich würde auch mit keiner Frau was anfangen, wenn die sich erst vor Kurzem von jemandem getrennt hat, aber da gehts mir ums Prinzip, das spielt für mich überhaupt keine Rolle, ob ich den Ex kenne oder nicht. Denn frisch getrennte Menschen sind oft unberechenbar und lassen sich dann oft auch nur auf was ein, um den Vorgänger zu verarbeiten. Aber wenn das ne Weile her ist, kann man den Kumpel auch einfach fragen, ob er was dagegen hat.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr echt nur Paare, die in heftigem Streit auseinander gegangen sind und bei denen nachher immernoch Gefühle vorhanden sind?



Ich muss zugeben, dass aus meinem Bekanntenkreis heraus auch nie Paare entstanden sind. Die Partner meiner Freunde und Freundinnen kamen immer von ausserhalb und wollten mit uns auch nie viel zu tun haben. Insofern hatte man nach der Trennung auch keinen Kontakt mehr und stand eher auf der Seite des Freundes bzw. der Freundin.

Von meinem Ex habe ich mich in aller Ruhe getrennt, er hat sich überraschend ruhig verhalten. Trotzdem war sein Ego scheinbar so sehr verletzt, dass ich ihn Monate später dabei erwischt hat, wie er zusammen mit seiner neuen Freundin Zettel mit meiner Handynummer und einer Telefonsex-Anzeige verbreitet hat.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und ich habe bisher in meinem Bekanntenkreis noch keine Trennung erlebt, die nicht ohne Tränen oder böses Blut über die Bühne gegangen ist.
> Meine Freunde und Bekannten sind 22 - 24, vielleicht fehlt ihnen einfach noch die Reife und Lebenserfahrung, um in gegenseitigem Respekt auseinander zu gehen.



Das hab ich aber auch so erlebt bisher. Wenn es um Trennungen ging, war das immer irgendwie mit bösem Blut verbunden. Und diese Freundschaften die dann aus Trennungen entstehen, das können nur wenige Menschen. Ich könnte sowas jedenfalls nicht.
Die meiste Zeit denkt man doch eher daran der Ex den Hals umzudrehen als sich nach einer Trennung anzufreunden.

Bei Frauen ist es allerdings beliebt, was ich nicht verstehen kann. ^^


----------



## Kuisito (22. November 2010)

Mit meinen 18 Jahren hatte ich eine Freundin ueber 6 Jahre, seit ich 12 war. Kennengelernt? 5. Klasse, auf der Klassenfahrt. Das wars auch, irgentwann war die Luft raus. 


Zurzeit will ich keine, denn ich will meine Wohnung mit keinem teilen :>


----------



## Landerson (22. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Das hab ich aber auch so erlebt bisher. Wenn es um Trennungen ging, war das immer irgendwie mit bösem Blut verbunden. Und diese Freundschaften die dann aus Trennungen entstehen, das können nur wenige Menschen. Ich könnte sowas jedenfalls nicht.
> Die meiste Zeit denkt man doch eher daran der Ex den Hals umzudrehen als sich nach einer Trennung anzufreunden.
> 
> Bei Frauen ist es allerdings beliebt, was ich nicht verstehen kann. ^^



Jaja das beruehmte "aber wir koennen noch Freunde bleiben" danach. Habe ich noch nie gekonnt - und wer bitte schoen will das waehrend einer Trennung hoeren?


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2010)

also meine jetztig ische hab ich freitag am kultopia kennen gelernt 

ich & ihr bruder haben gerade ein wenig gepoggt, dann zog sie mich weg , hat mich geküsst & mich gefragt ob ich mit ihr gehen möchte...
ich wusste nicht mal wie sie heißt aber es war liebe auf den 1sten Blick 

ein wenig peinlich das sie gefragt hat aber trotzdem


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also meine jetztig ische hab ich freitag am kultopia kennen gelernt
> 
> ich & ihr bruder haben gerade ein wenig gepoggt, dann zog sie mich weg , hat mich geküsst & mich gefragt ob ich mit ihr gehen möchte...
> ich wusste nicht mal wie sie heißt aber es war liebe auf den 1sten Blick
> ...



strange, aber ok  Oo


----------



## BlizzLord (22. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also meine jetztig ische hab ich freitag am kultopia kennen gelernt
> 
> ich & ihr bruder haben gerade ein wenig gepoggt, dann zog sie mich weg , hat mich geküsst & mich gefragt ob ich mit ihr gehen möchte...
> ich wusste nicht mal wie sie heißt aber es war liebe auf den 1sten Blick
> ...



Was zur Hölle ist gepoggt? 
Hört sich irgendwie ziemlich Pervers an.
So in Richtung gefummelt.
(Vlt. liegts aber auch an mir )

Ich wär nicht mit der gegangen.
Ich hätte angst das die das mit jedem in der Disco macht und vorallem schon GEMACHT hat. :S


----------



## dsunny (22. November 2010)

hmmm freund ist gut mittlerweile ist eer mein mann

Haben uns vor über 4 jahren in wow kennengelernt ich lebte in deutschland und er in österreich ...nach einiger zeit bin ich zu ihm gefahren wollte eigentlich urlaub machen im endefekt bin ich in österreich bei ihm geblieben...haben einen gemeinsamen sohn von 8 monaten sind seid mai verheiratet und das 2te gemeinsame kind ist auch unterwegs bin in der 6ten woche^^


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also meine jetztig ische hab ich freitag am kultopia kennen gelernt
> 
> ich & ihr bruder haben gerade ein wenig gepoggt, dann zog sie mich weg , hat mich geküsst & mich gefragt ob ich mit ihr gehen möchte...
> ich wusste nicht mal wie sie heißt aber es war liebe auf den 1sten Blick
> ...



Ich finde das auch etwas, äh, untypisch. Scheinbar scheint die Dame ja recht forsch zu sein und mit solchen Aktionen sehr locker umzugehen. 
Ich hätte dabei ein komisches Gefühl und würde mich fragen, ob sie es wirklich ernst meint. Und eine Beziehung mit jemandem eingehen, dessen Namen ich nicht mal kenne... Naja, mein Fall wäre es nicht.

@BlizzLord: Er meint vermutlich "gepogt". Ist eine Art zu tanzen, also keine Sorge.


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2010)

naja das kult ist keine disco sondern ein jugendcentrum & da war ein konzert 

also ich find sie derbe süß & wir sind sehr glücklich miteinander 

ja & ich meine pogen 

P.S: sie heißt laura


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Warte, du warst da mit ein paar Freunden, warst am pogen und dann kam dieses Mädchen, hat dich geküsst und dann wart ihr zusammen? WTF!


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2010)

ja wir haben gepogt dann sind wir wieder alle richtung rand gegangen sie hat mich weggezogen & geküsst dann hat sie gefragt ob wir zsm sein wollen


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Naja, jedem das seine aber dir ist schon klar, dass das ziemlich merkwürdig ist?
Ich will dir da jetzt nichts mies reden aber wirkt schon etwas komisch :S


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja wir haben gepogt dann sind wir wieder alle richtung rand gegangen sie hat mich weggezogen & geküsst dann hat sie gefragt ob wir zsm sein wollen



Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ihr euch vorher nicht mal kanntet? Möchte man sich nicht erst mal kennenlernen, bevor man eine Beziehung eingeht? 
Man muss doch wissen, wie alt der andere ist, wie er so tickt, was seine Interessen sind, oder nicht? Darf ich fragen, wie alt du bist?

Ich persönlich würde mich auch nicht einfach so von einer fremden Person küssen lassen. Da wäre erst mal was los. Natürlich ist es deine Sache, mit wem du zusammen bist, aber etwas sonderbar ist das schon, oder nicht?


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2010)

ja deswegen fand ich das auch so süß von ihr, weil es so ungewöhnlich war


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja wir haben gepogt dann sind wir wieder alle richtung rand gegangen sie hat mich weggezogen & geküsst dann hat sie gefragt ob wir zsm sein wollen



Das klingt wirklich nach "Ische"...


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ihr euch vorher nicht mal kanntet? Möchte man sich nicht erst mal kennenlernen, bevor man eine Beziehung eingeht?
> Man muss doch wissen, wie alt der andere ist, wie er so tickt, was seine Interessen sind, oder nicht? Darf ich fragen, wie alt du bist?
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mich auch nicht einfach so von einer fremden Person küssen lassen. Da wäre erst mal was los. Natürlich ist es deine Sache, mit wem du zusammen bist, aber etwas sonderbar ist das schon, oder nicht?



Naja ich bin 16 & kenne sie nur von ihrem bruder mit dem ich eig gut befreundet bin aber nur so über die schule...
war noch nie bei ihm zuhause & wusste auch nicht das er ne schwester hat


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das klingt wirklich nach "Ische"...



Auch als Mann muss man vorsichtig sein. Ich sag nur "Samenraub". Und ehe man sich versieht, steht der kleine Jeremy-Pascal vor der Tür. 
Manche Frauen sind da ja sehr gewieft. 

Aber okay, mit 16 ist das vielleicht noch etwas anderes, da will man die Dame ja auch nicht heiraten. Trotzdem rate ich dir, etwas kritisch zu bleiben und sie erst mal richtig kennenzulernen. Die Story klingt ein bisschen verdächtig und es wäre schade, wenn sie es nicht ernst meint. Wir wollen dir hier nichts schlecht reden, aber sowas klingt wirklich komisch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja deswegen fand ich das auch so süß von ihr, weil es so ungewöhnlich war



Ich fand es ja damals für mich persönlich schon etwas ungewöhnlich, dass ich meine erste Freundin durchs Internet kennengelernt habe, aber deine Geschichte da ist wirklich merkwürdig. Du wusstest nicht wie sie heißt, du wusstest überhaupt nichts über sie und dann wart ihr zusammen. o_O

Darf ich mal fragen wie lange ihr jetzt schon zusammen seit und wie es läuft?


----------



## mookuh (22. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich fand es ja damals für mich persönlich schon etwas ungewöhnlich, dass ich meine erste Freundin durchs Internet kennengelernt habe, aber deine Geschichte da ist wirklich merkwürdig. Du wusstest nicht wie sie heißt, du wusstest überhaupt nichts über sie und dann wart ihr zusammen. o_O
> 
> Darf ich mal fragen wie lange ihr jetzt schon zusammen seit und wie es läuft?



Deine erste Freundin war auch "leicht" komisch :>


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2010)

öh 4tage und es läuft richtig gut 

wir haben uns jeden tag gesehen und wir mögen uns immer mehr 

und eine person 4tage am stück ganz tägig zusehen und sie immer noch zu mögen heißt was bei mir 

naja es war halt so liebe auf den ersten blick


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Auch als Mann muss man vorsichtig sein. Ich sag nur "Samenraub". Und ehe man sich versieht, steht der kleine Jeremy-Pascal vor der Tür.
> Manche Frauen sind da ja sehr gewieft.



xD
Toller Beitrag Deanne.


----------



## Seph018 (22. November 2010)

Lucker! D: 
Witzige Geschichte !


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Deine erste Freundin war auch "leicht" komisch :>



Lassen wir das Thema. :S



Olliruh schrieb:


> öh 4tage und es läuft richtig gut
> 
> wir haben uns jeden tag gesehen und wir mögen uns immer mehr
> 
> ...





Mhh.. wirklich interessant. Aber naja, wenn es ja gut läuft. Viel Glück.


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2010)

vielen dank an allel


----------



## Euphemia (22. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> öh 4tage und es läuft richtig gut
> 
> wir haben uns jeden tag gesehen und wir mögen uns immer mehr
> 
> ...



Die Story ist echt intressant aber Liebe auf den ersten Blick solls ja geben. Ich wünsch euch zwei auf alle Fälle viel Glück.


----------



## Ahothep (22. November 2010)

Ich hab meine damals auf einer Geschäftsreise kennen gelernt, als ich für meine Firma in Baden Würtemberg unterwegs war. Hab sie angesprochen ob sie mit mir nen Kaffee trinken möchte, was mit einem Kino-Besuch endete und momentan haben wir eine glücklich Fernbeziehung die knapp 7 Jahre jetzt andauert, aber bald endet weil sie zu mir zieht ^^


----------



## Luminesce (22. November 2010)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Ich hab meine damals auf einer Geschäftsreise kennen gelernt, als ich für meine Firma in Baden Würtemberg unterwegs war. Hab sie angesprochen ob sie mit mir nen Kaffee trinken möchte, was mit einem Kino-Besuch endete und momentan haben wir eine glücklich Fernbeziehung die knapp 7 Jahre jetzt andauert, aber bald endet weil sie zu mir zieht ^^



Wow 7 Jahre lang ne Fernbeziehung *hutab*. Schön das ihr zusammenzieht


----------



## Ahothep (22. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Wow 7 Jahre lang ne Fernbeziehung *hutab*. Schön das ihr zusammenzieht



Naja, Berufswegen war ich oft in der Gegend und deswegen haben wir uns öfters gesehen als in einer, ich sag mal normalen Fernbeziehung. Und alle 2 Wochen bin ich am WE zu ihr gefahren, deswegen hats auch so lang gehalten ;-)


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> öh 4tage und es läuft richtig gut
> [...]
> naja es war halt so liebe auf den ersten blick


Hahaha sowas hatt ich mit 16 auch. Bei uns war das allerdings nicht beim Pogen, sondern bei nem Wettessen mit Freunden. Bei uns gabs sone Kneipe, in ders die besten Burger der Region gab, also nicht solche McDonalds-Pappe-Dinger, sondern richtige Burger mit qualitativ hochwertigem Fleisch, frischem Salat, etc. Also ging ich mit ein paar Freunden da hin und das Ziel war, so viel Burger zu essen, wie man kann (die Geschwindigkeit war dabei egal, es ging nur um die Menge). Nach 3 Stunden des Burger essens war ich glorreicher Sieger und musste nix bezahlen ^^ Zwar war den meisten von uns übel, lustig wars aber trotzdem.
Wie auch immer, ein Freund hatte ne Bekannte von sich mitgeschleppt und sie wollte dann mit mir auf nen Verdauungsspaziergang gehn. Kaum waren wir um die Ecke, küsste sie mich. Die Geschichte hielt 2 Wochen lang an, dann wars vorbei. Ich wünsch Dir mehr Erfolg als bei mir  aber die 2 Wochen warens auf alle Fälle wert  

Edit: Das war wohl nicht Liebe auf den ersten Blick, sondern Liebe auf den ersten Bissen


----------



## Euphemia (23. November 2010)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Ich hab meine damals auf einer Geschäftsreise kennen gelernt, als ich für meine Firma in Baden Würtemberg unterwegs war. Hab sie angesprochen ob sie mit mir nen Kaffee trinken möchte, was mit einem Kino-Besuch endete und momentan haben wir eine glücklich Fernbeziehung die knapp 7 Jahre jetzt andauert, aber bald endet weil sie zu mir zieht ^^




Kommt mit bekannt vor, lebe auch in einer Fernbeziehung (300 km, ich Schweiz, er Deutschland) aber wir sehen uns jedes Wochenende da ich freitags immer frei habe und so oft wie ich Ferien habe bin ich mehr bei ihm als sonst wo . Sind aber "erst" 2 1/2 Jahre zusammen und ich hoffe ja dass wir bald zusammen ziehen^^.


----------



## Nuxxy (23. November 2010)

Achja bei mir war das wiefolgt

Hat angefangen mit ner ganz normalen Freundschaft, und sie hatte halt schon viele Freunde und sie war immer ziemlich depriemiert weil die Beziehungen meistens nicht geklappt haben, und dann hatte sie vor 1 Jahr wieder nen freund.
Da hat sie dann gesagt das sie jetzt glücklich sei mit ihrem Freund, in der selben nacht um knapp halb 2 klingelte es an meiner Tür, und stantd sie heulend vor mir und hat gesagt ihr freund hat sie verlassen und das sie zu mir wolle weils ihr so schlecht geht, dann kam sie rein und 5 minuten später saßen wir da auch schon küssend, und wir sind jetzt knapp 1 Jahr zusammen.


----------



## Konov (23. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Achja bei mir war das wiefolgt
> 
> Hat angefangen mit ner ganz normalen Freundschaft, und sie hatte halt schon viele Freunde und sie war immer ziemlich depriemiert weil die Beziehungen meistens nicht geklappt haben, und dann hatte sie vor 1 Jahr wieder nen freund.
> Da hat sie dann gesagt das sie jetzt glücklich sei mit ihrem Freund, in der selben nacht um knapp halb 2 klingelte es an meiner Tür, und stantd sie heulend vor mir und hat gesagt ihr freund hat sie verlassen und das sie zu mir wolle weils ihr so schlecht geht, dann kam sie rein und 5 minuten später saßen wir da auch schon küssend, und wir sind jetzt knapp 1 Jahr zusammen.



Das ist ne witzige Story, wie ausm kitschigen Film


----------



## Nuxxy (23. November 2010)

Ja find ich auch, is aber wirklich so passiert!


----------



## Medmius (23. November 2010)

Die Firma in der ich meine Lehre mache hatte vor ca. 2 einen Beriebsausflug mit allen Lehrlingen aus der Schweiz/Deutschland.
Ich habe Sie im Bus gesehen, Sie angelächelt und sie hat zurückgelächelt.
Später am Abend als wir frei hatten, gingen wir alle in ein Bar. Sie sass mit ihren Kolleginnen an einem Tisch und ich mit meinen an einem anderen.
Als Sie mir wieder zurücklächelte fasste ich meinen Mut zusammen und ging an ihren Tisch.
Wir haben zusammen geredet und hatten viele Gemeinsamkeiten. Irgendwann hats dann gefunkt und Sie hat mich auf die Tanzfläche gezerrt.
Wir sind seitdem zusammen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. November 2010)

Ich wach meist am nächsten morgen ahnungslos und mit tierischen kopfschmerzen neben 1 oder zwischen2 auf....


----------



## 2ndsucks (23. November 2010)

Meine Freundinnen? Mal hier mal da.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. November 2010)

Hab den Thread mal auseinandergerupft. 

Die Lehrerdiskussion geht hier weiter
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/176609-lehrerlaberthread/


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Kommt mit bekannt vor, lebe auch in einer Fernbeziehung (300 km, ich Schweiz, er Deutschland) aber wir sehen uns jedes Wochenende da ich freitags immer frei habe und so oft wie ich Ferien habe bin ich mehr bei ihm als sonst wo . Sind aber "erst" 2 1/2 Jahre zusammen und ich hoffe ja dass wir bald zusammen ziehen^^.



Fernbeziehung nervt. Ich kann auch nur jedes Wochende zu "ihr", sind zwar nur 200 Km, aber davon 100 Km Landstraße, dazu Höhenunterschiede von 500 Metern... da werd ich jedesmal halb verrückt. Und 40 Euro sinds auch immer wieder für den Sprit. :/


----------

